# good walk behind spreaders???



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys I am looking for some good walk behind spreaders. The company I sub for has tried a few kinds and have crap luck with them all. For the past 2 years they have been using cheep ($30) fertalizer spreaders and I am tired of my shovelers breaking them. They told me to tell them what I want and they will get me some of them. So tell me how to spend there money LOL. 
On my two sites we put down 40-80 bags of mag on the walks each storm.
What would you guys go with? 
Thanks
Robert


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1333973 said:


> Guys I am looking for some good walk behind spreaders. The company I sub for has tried a few kinds and have crap luck with them all. For the past 2 years they have been using cheep ($30) fertalizer spreaders and I am tired of my shovelers breaking them. They told me to tell them what I want and they will get me some of them. So tell me how to spend there money LOL.
> On my two sites we put down 40-80 bags of mag on the walks each storm.
> What would you guys go with?
> Thanks
> Robert


I picked up the snowway last year and was very happy!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

If money is no issue, get stainless steel. 

FWIW Rob, I have a few Earthways and a dozen or more cheap scott spreaders. It seems like I replace a couple of the cheap scott spreaders each yr. Works for me.
Personally, I cant see buying a $300+ spreader for my walk guys....but if someone else would Thumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out the Lesco fert spreaders (well deere bought out lesco so it might be john deere landscapes brand) theyre stainless and I've had great luck spreading salt with them.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

guys check out my prices on earthway. I wholesale these thngs and they are the top of the line snow ones. www.obersons.com get with me if you have any questions. [email protected]


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

iceman1;1335485 said:


> guys check out my prices on earthway. I wholesale these thngs and they are the top of the line snow ones. www.obersons.com get with me if you have any questions. [email protected]


What spreader do you recommend for salting? And, how much do they cost? Do you ship?

Thanks, 
kevlars


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We mostly use the salt dogg spreader I picked up on a late night ebay spree. It is sort of a piece, but it works and has knock down flaps. If we were spreading that kind of volume i would add flaps to our Permagreen. What about an ATV with a nice spreader. That could reduce labor costs quite a bit.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a saltdogg dealer. I am not a fan. they make a awesome drop spreader but price is way up there. On the Earthway I would buy a 2040 or the 2130. make sure you buy the blue hoppers they will put down the product much better. see pricing at bottom of link
http://www.obersonsnursery.com/onueUsed.html


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

iceman1;1335579 said:


> I am a saltdogg dealer. I am not a fan. they make a awesome drop spreader but price is way up there. On the Earthway I would buy a 2040 or the 2130. make sure you buy the blue hoppers they will put down the product much better. see pricing at bottom of link
> http://www.obersonsnursery.com/onueUsed.html


I agree. The reason is because of the feed gate shape...."1 large adjustable opening", instead of 2 or 3 "tear drop shapes" like many other brands I've seen. The 2130 is my favorite.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We have a Shindaiwa single hole spreader that rocks for lots of things, but has trouble with starter mulch, and is not any better with salt. Can someone with a 2130 tell me how large the opening is for comparison. I would buy 1 just for starter mulch application, A plus if you can manage treated salt too.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want the best spreader go with the Epoke mini. You can't beat the patten it drops nor how stingy they are with the product. Broadcast spreaders are not worth the cheap price unless there is no vegetation on either side of the sidewalk. Even with the flaps you will be contaminating the turf or landscape.

Another great choice is the SnowEx drop spreader.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Epoke makes a great spreader for most walks. The olny thing i do not like about it that most of my building that have a lot of walks are office and most of the walks are 5' top 7' wide and the Epoke is only 30" at best I would say. A 30" drop spreader is great for condo and HOA work but on high end Class A office you need a broadcast spreader. If you have major vegitation issues start using Mag Cloride. I sell it for $12.50 a bag if you get full loads or $13.50 if you just want 1 pallet.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Meyer looks like they make a good spreader. Their drop spreader looks a little wider than Salt Dogg and Snow Ex.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

That saltdogg spreader takes up the whole van. I think it is at least 36". It works good but just to bulky


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just got a price on the Meyer drop spreader of $775. Sounds pretty high, more even than the SnowEx. Think we will be getting a Salt Dogg drop spreader this year and I will let you know how it works.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

just buy a earthway off me you will be happy!! Chad 513-678-1597


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Drop spreader*

I like the Snowex drop spreader very well. Flows great and easy to push. So easy a girl can do it. Just teasing. Seriously, our team members love them and no waste.


----------



## lawnpro724 (Dec 15, 2010)

We use Earthway spreaders and have no regrets.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

iceman1;1335485 said:


> guys check out my prices on earthway. I wholesale these thngs and they are the top of the line snow ones. www.obersons.com get with me if you have any questions. [email protected]


What is the warranty on these?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I got tired of twisting and rotting out cheap spreaders. 3 years ago lesco had a sale on their stainless 100lb walk behind spreaders. I bought 4 of them for my guys and all of them are like the day I bought them after putting 10 pallets of salt, mag and cal through them. The have two bars running up to the handle and it makes all the different in the world.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Wayne Volz;1337831 said:


> I like the Snowex drop spreader very well. Flows great and easy to push. So easy a girl can do it. Just teasing. Seriously, our team members love them and no waste.


Lets hope business picks up to the point where you can buy her a glove for EACH hand


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone use the Meyer walk behind spreader I picked up the stainless steel 70 lbs for $380.00 never used it befor


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Too funny*



winged1dur;1338837 said:


> Lets hope business picks up to the point where you can buy her a glove for EACH hand


Me too. Hope it will snow soon.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

How wide are these drop spreaders? Im looking for one but i dont want to clear my sidewalks wider than needs to be just so these suckers can run through them.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Width*

The overall width is just over 38". The drop area for the material is around 34". A normal size sidewalk can be covered in one pass without wasting material on the grass.

Hope this helps.


----------



## greatdanenick (Oct 17, 2011)

I use a lesco and spyker spreader both work really well.


----------



## lmenterprises (Oct 29, 2010)

*Walk Behind That Can handle Sand/Salt Mix*

Looking at the SnowDogg 100lb walk behind. Mixed reviews on line bout them. Have lots with huge walkways, need to save some time by applying salt/sand mix. Anyone know of a walk behind that candle both product?


----------



## Brazytislawns (Oct 15, 2011)

I have the Salt dogg and it worked great last year. dropped about 5 pallets of salt thru it salting drives and still running strong. I think i only paid $100 new


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Brazytislawns;1353774 said:


> I have the Salt dogg and it worked great last year. dropped about 5 pallets of salt thru it salting drives and still running strong. I think i only paid $100 new


I just order one last night. $191.00!! Where did you get yours for 1 bill??


----------



## Brazytislawns (Oct 15, 2011)

I think i got it from tractor supply, it wasn't under the name "Salt dogg" but looked exactly like it. sure enough when i got it home, on one of the wheels it said salt dogg! i don't think they're selling them this year, so i'm glad i got mine.


----------



## PR Fect (Oct 22, 2003)

Brazytislawns;1354027 said:


> I think i got it from tractor supply, it wasn't under the name "Salt dogg" but looked exactly like it. sure enough when i got it home, on one of the wheels it said salt dogg! i don't think they're selling them this year, so i'm glad i got mine.


Northern Tool has those Salt Dogg spreaders. They go under the name of ICE BUSTER
Paid $171.00


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

if you are interested in the blue (for salt) Earthways go to www.obersons.com and click on the equipment page we have a great deal on these spreaders and we now have everything in stock. Chad


----------

